# Hair Transplants > IAHRS Info Center Discussion >  Considering an Eyebrow Hair Transplant - How Much Does It Cost?

## tbtadmin

Is it possible to get eyebrow plugs? Or like an eyebrow hair transplant? The bottom needs to be filled out, and I have some bald spots. If a procedure like this is available, how much would it cost? -Renee - - - - - - - - Yes, eyebrow transplants are possible, and when performed properly, can [...]

More...

----------

